# Scary-Go-Round



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

After taking two years off I plan on making a huge return.
I am planing "Jacks Holiday Carnival and my center piece is going to be the Scary-go-round.
Take a look at this illustration and imagine a smaller version with two skeleton horses "pulling" mini funeral coaches. With two chained and muzzled costume zombies pushing for the kids.









So what do you guys think?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I think you better get off the computer and get building....that looks VERY ambitious. Good luck. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If this is going to be big enough for people to ride on, you will be the envy of the neighborhood


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

This might help http://www.vintageprojects.com/kids/MerryGoRound.pdf


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> If this is going to be big enough for people to ride on, you will be the envy of the neighborhood


Yep, but only 4-6 people with the coaches only for kids.
I have a huge garden spot that I never use. Its like the size of most peoples yards.... Its already fenced well and has a huge arbor gate. So the plan is to build a permanent display zone with path ways laid out and paved. Kinda like my own twisted little Disneyland.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

joker said:


> This might help http://www.vintageprojects.com/kids/MerryGoRound.pdf


Tanks I have this one. But I decided to use zombie power. Just look at the illustration. Look at the rider with the whip in his hand and the guy pushing the ride in front of him. How twisted is that? It works on so many levels.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looking forward to following your progress on this project. That will be one hell of a center piece!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You'll have to start an in progress thread so we can see how it's coming along.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You'll want to get that project done way early to get it cleared/inspected... after the news this last season I think everyone that plans something really cool and ambitious needs to be on the lookout for anti-Halloweenies making "concerned citizen" calls. I'd hate like hell to see you get shut down at the zero hour for having an un-inspected ride in a resedential area blah blah blah... They're getting clever, and the best way to deal with them is to stay a step ahead and make sure the law already knows what's up and has your back.

Cuz I really, REALLY want to see this sucker go up.


----------



## mickkell (Jan 16, 2009)

I agree and make sure your insurance is paid up.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Take Care !!*

Where as a Haunted House as a commercial endeavor likely obtains some pretty hefty insurance, and entry at your own risk rules apply. I am not so sure that on personal property one must not be a bit more careful. One reason most props that have mechanical movement are best placed in safe zones. At least those that have some aspect for potential harm. Pneumatics being the most common where caution is key.

Your concept and idea is great, but you must protect yourself as others have indicated. In your design, pay careful attention to clearances. Make sure there are no places where little fingers or toes can get caught. Padding and avoiding sharp corners is a given.

Good luck and check local laws please.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

This is a brilliant idea!!! I am SO exited to see this one in progress!! I would give anything to be able to do something like this, but I'm afraid I will just have to live vicariously through your updates for now. Like everyone said, please be sure all your i's are dotted and t's are crossed so no one can ruin this for you and your EXTREMELY lucky neighbors!! This is taking haunting to a new level!! Best of luck with this and keep us posted!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I didn't to a Merry-go-round, but I did do a rotating bench this year. It was a great big hit.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

GOT said:


> I didn't to a Merry-go-round, but I did do a rotating bench this year. It was a great big hit.
> 
> Love it.
> We did an elevator like that. It was a blast to hear people scream when the "drop" happened.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

In today's both anti-Halloween and litigious culture, I doubt even a see-saw would get approved. Seriously.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> In today's both anti-Halloween and litigious culture, I doubt even a see-saw would get approved. Seriously.


Man I don't know where you guys live but my Insurance company and my family lawyer assure me that its know different than having any other piece of play ground type equipment on my property.

I love living in a small town.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I think that will be a very big hit and also very original.Will love to see pics if you decide to go ahead with this and build it.I have never seen a haunted scary go round before.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

I have picked up some wood to start building up the horse body blanks. Good Lord I am going to try carving carousel horses...What have I DONE!
This is the part about all this I truly love. We get to flex a little brain and artistic power and learn new skills. 
Wood carving is not new to me but three dimensional carvings on this scale is going to be new. After gluing up the body blanks I am going to knock it down with some ruff cuts and an angel grinder before I start in with the detail. I don't plan on hand carving this thing with chisels and junk power tools all the way. 
I am sadistic not masochistic.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Have you though about using foam. Cut the desired shape from 3/4 ply and then glue up for thickness with foam then coat with a latex primer and fiberglass if you plan to have kids ride them or just leave them in latex if its just a prop to view.


----------



## hidehoman (Sep 18, 2006)

The_Caretaker said:


> Have you though about using foam. Cut the desired shape from 3/4 ply and then glue up for thickness with foam then coat with a latex primer and fiberglass if you plan to have kids ride them or just leave them in latex if its just a prop to view.


I had not considered foam, I was planing to leave it up for the kids to use. so I was thinking sturdy. I will give it some thought.


----------

